# Etapa de potencia para transmisor de tv



## jucemoar (Ago 13, 2009)

hola  ha  to2  soy nuevo en esto y estoy buscando información. de  como hacer un transmisor de te en vlf o vhf ya tengo ell modulador  en el canal tres pero como hago para hacer la etapa de potencia la quiero de  unos 25 w, aunque  si tienen información de una mas pequeña po hay de 5  pues me sirve gracias  a todos atte  julio


----------



## alexus (Ago 14, 2009)

sabes lo que es vlf? no creo.

vhf me suena mejor.

quizas te sirva esto: http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transtv.html

habria que modificarlo.


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 14, 2009)

ese lo hice yo y va de p.m,  vamos, que parece una emisora profesional de tv, el problema es que el sonido es un poco malo lo que pasa es queel final no es el suyo porque aquí no lo encuentro y le puse el bf480, aunque ponga 12 mw eso tiene mucho más, entre paredes parece que va a estallar la imagen de la potencia que emite y se recibe señal aunque te metas en un sótano

más datos: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-tv-12-mw-22023/

la calidad de imagen es muy buena


----------



## jucemoar (Ago 14, 2009)

gracias  a to2  por esa  información, y claro que  si se  que  es  VLF Y VHF son canales del 2 al 6 y del 7 al 13  respectivamente
y del circuito pues esta bueno pero no es  lo que  necesito por que el modulador que tengo es mas potente y lo quiero amplificar minimo a unos 5 Watios ya que  él genero unos 500mw de todos modos  gracias atte julio


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 15, 2009)

bueno, te dejo este amplificador de 11 w, es para vhf, vamos, lo que necesitas, *no lo he probado *así que no sé como funcionará ni los ajustes que hhay que hacerle. aquí pongo el diagrama y a ver que tal.

datos: en la página del autor (http://www.red-sat.net/soporte/amplificadortv15.html) se muestran las siguientes instrucciones:

Ajustar VR1 hasta que la corriete consumida sea aproximadamente 3.5 A sin entrada de señal de RF. U1 es 78L05 o 7805. C5, C3, C2 son chips. La potencia de portadora debe ser 15W con 1 a 5 mW de entrada.

He encontrado otro (amplifica hasta 40 w, el tema es que no sé si es para uhf, vhf, te dejo el esquema (y las instrucciones como las pone en la página de origen aunque este no me da buena pinta, muchos componentes están con interrogantes, a lo mejor es que dependiendo de los valores de c y l trabajará en una banda u otra.

Este amplificador puede entregar mas de 40w en portadora de vidéo. Utiliza el FET RD70HVF! , DR15HVF1 y BFG135.* (Ver el documento pdf)*

*el primer circuito tiene buena pinta aunque creo que el ic (que es un mosfet según he leido) será un pelín dificil de encontrar, a mí también me gustaría hacerlo aunque donde resido es imposible encontrarlo  ops: *


----------



## jucemoar (Ago 15, 2009)

huy hermano  solo debo decirle  gracias  por  ese diagrama cosas  asi es  lo que nececito  ahora solo me queda  conseguirlo aca  en colombia  chao y salu2  y gracias ate  julio


----------

